
Convolutional neural networks on the iPhone with VGGNet - humananalog
http://matthijshollemans.com/2016/08/30/vggnet-convolutional-neural-network-iphone/
======
billconan
this is awesome.

I wanted to put a vgg net into my app. but the 500mb size is kinda too large.
I know there is a stanford paper can compress it to 12mb or so. I will try it
someday.

~~~
p1esk
Even without any compression, if you use INT8 for the weights, instead of
FP32, you will get 4x size reduction.

~~~
billconan
yes, that's one trick they did in the paper.

they also do pruning, weights close to zero are removed.

then they implemented a gpu sparse matrix multiplication kernel.

